# Web cam Question



## Flash_AAA

Maybe it was it just me but I thought the majority of webcams has audio???  Just bought the CREATIVE Web Cam NX and it comes with a microphone but not my old one which i never used.


----------



## kharmini91

What exactly is the question here, if most webcams come with microphones?  The answer is yes...


----------



## tommy8748

Flash_AAA said:
			
		

> Maybe it was it just me but I thought the majority of webcams has audio???


Yes, the majority of webcams have audio the more costly ones, not the ones at Walmart for $20.00.


----------



## Praetor

> Yes, the majority of webcams have audio the more costly ones, not the ones at Walmart for $20.00.


My Logitech QuickCam was $20


----------



## kb1ghc

I always thought the opposite, i thought NO webcams has audio. and you had to use your soundcard


----------



## Praetor

Well it's better to use your soundcard but yeah typically most webcams will come with a cheapo builtin mic


----------



## tommy8748

Praetor said:
			
		

> My Logitech QuickCam was $20


Did you buy it at walmart, Because I did it sucked monkey nuts


----------



## Praetor

1. The camera sucks period
2. I got it free so i'm not complaining.
3. Nothing quite stands up to the cams i use for work (digital photography) so i'll not even try


----------

